# A Quickie



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Just went out for a quick one the this afternoon the wind could blow a dog off it's lead been fishing 2lb sunline flurocarbon straight through and lovin it got 4 little flatties 1 fat bream 30cm to the fork but must nearly went a kilo and a another flathead around the 60 cm all on gulp sandworms.cheers FB


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Very Nice Mr Brain


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good one FB. See you gave the swing a run


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeh Peril had to wash the cobwebs off it. Cheers FB


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Gulp sandworms smash em again.  The fish don't stand a chance.
Do you use a whole worm or cut in half FB?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeh John, Break the 6" sandworm in half I use natural & new penny colours on 1/32 jighead or 1/16.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Well done Mr Fish Brain

Gotta love those worms and a mid week shot.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

N1 Brad, that's a fat lookin flathead.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good result Brad would have had plenty of spray to rinse the decks today.

He seems a dark lizard was it off a mud bottom?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Dodge, 
It came off rocky bottom it was lucky that it was to late in the afternoon for me to clean it or it would been dinner so it was released. cheers FB


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice catch for just a quickie Fishbrain, well done


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbQyhNAAABBXgAASYIEABRAAP+/foCAAdCKepp6mDTQTIaGQin6JpGhkAMnpNARIqFCXNNLLlsz38WCgE2prGQcUGOfx4NU0aodlPcZVBoL0FArhDbBfjJwMCfJQiWhEqzrYSr2CdES8ZDdHELgEJjtk2Uj+LuSKcKEhaGUJoA==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Who said anything about the gold coast? Where were you fishing Brad?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeh down the Goldy Karl, off to the Tweed tomorrow havn't fished down there for a while. cheers FB


----------

